
Lean on Me to offer anonymous venue for student support - darksigma
http://tech.mit.edu/V136/N2/leanonme.html
======
darksigma
We've spent the last several months building this service for MIT. Check us
out at [http://lean0n.me](http://lean0n.me)

We think all universities could use a peer support network like this, and we'd
love to hear what you think :)

~~~
dang
Great work. You might get more feedback if you post it as a Show HN instead,
linking to your site, then add the background (including a link to the news
article) as a first comment in the thread. Email hn@ycombinator.com if you
need any guidance about how to do that. Good luck!

If you do repost it, email us a link at the same address, so we can make sure
it doesn't get flagged.

